# 6 babies need a home 4 girls and 2 boys in Southern New Jersey



## Patches (Dec 22, 2013)

They were born on January 16th so they still have another 2 weeks before they can leave home but they definitely need to go. They are my aunts litter and she is already becoming overwhelmed by them. There are 5 boys total but 3 of the boys are going to be mine, I haven't chosen which ones yet though. The females are white with red eyes, white/tan hooded with red eyes, black hooded standard eyes, and black with white tummy standard eyes. The males are a similar color palette but I am not sure which 2 will be remaining after I choose. 

I will be taking pictures when I go there to pick out the boys, if you are interested I can have my aunt take some pictures. They have all been handled daily since birth so they are lovable!

My avatar is a pic of 2 of the boys last Saturday.


----------



## Patches (Dec 22, 2013)

Still need homes for 3 girls


----------



## Patches (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't know how to delete this but they are no longer available.


----------

